# "stud tail" or supracaudal gland hyperplasia?



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

i've posted earlier about a dog with bare lumps on his tail all along the bony ridges/prominence at the end of his tail...

skin scrape-negative
cytology-negative

I wonder if it could be this stud tail thing? anybody have experience in the subject?

ill post pictures again


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

im a vet tech and never heard of it.
im sure it could be a possibility. have you tried taking your dog to a diff vet?
and remember just because it doesnt show up in a skin scrape/cytology doesnt mean its not there, it just means they didnt see anything that time.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

It is my understanding that supracaudal gland hyperplasia occurs at the base of the tail, and not as far down as your pups. However, I searched and searched and couldn't find a pic that was officially diagnosed as such. BTW Redog, you guys are doing something right with SEO because this thread came up in the first page of google when I searched the term


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

IMO that isn't stud tail, but I'm not a vet,. Stud tail occurs much higher up on the tail. is your dog crated and or a heavy tail wagging type? If so it could be an infection due to the tail being whacked around into things... Is there puss inside of it at all? The other thing I was thinking is maybe an allergic reaction to something like a bug bite. Whatever it is, I hope the pup is better soon!


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

hes in a crate often...but i dont really hear or see him hitting it...

the tip of the tail is starting to lose hair...the vet and I are at a lost

im hoping its not thyroid because hes so young at 1 yr old...idk, this is my buddies dog and the difficulties has me nervous as i check my dog every day for things now lol


----------



## chiakong (Sep 21, 2009)

how may scrapes, impressions, and fine needle aspirates are good to rule out things?


----------

